# Sage Oracle Touch and Niche Zero - Recommended dose size



## ChrisCohenTV (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello all,

Sorry if this is a duplicate post, I've read so many DST and Niche Zero posts but couldn't find the equivalent for the Oracle Touch.

I've just picked up a Niche Zero as my Oracle Touch grinder was starting to get a little inconsistent - sometimes over-extracting sometimes under, with the same bean and grind settings.

My question is hopefully a basic one - does anyone have this setup and if so, what dose are you using on the Niche Zero? I'm using the Sweetshop Espresso bean from Square Mile and the double basket on the Sage Oracle Touch.

Would 20g in be OK do you think? I don't want to get that issue where the pour is super quick because there's too much free space in the basket.

Any help appreciated!

Chris


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ChrisCohenTV said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sorry if this is a duplicate post, I've read so many DST and Niche Zero posts but couldn't find the equivalent for the Oracle Touch.
> 
> ...


 Stock basket on the sage and inbuilt grinder would give you 22g.

I would not go below 20g ( this may be a little too low tbh ) and I'd start at 21g.

You can buy a IMS or Vst basket they come in varying sizes if you want a smaller drink ( 58mm baskets )


----------



## ChrisCohenTV (Nov 22, 2018)

Amazing thanks MrBoots as always. I should just open a direct line to you! Ha

I'll start at 21g and look to get 42g out in around 30 seconds I guess?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ChrisCohenTV said:


> Amazing thanks MrBoots as always. I should just open a direct line to you! Ha
> 
> I'll start at 21g and look to get 42g out in around 30 seconds I guess?


 Give it a go, dont get too hung on time , stoop the shot on weight not time, few seconds either way wont make a difference


----------



## ChrisCohenTV (Nov 22, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Give it a go, dont get too hung on time , stoop the shot on weight not time, few seconds either way wont make a difference


 Ok so tried 21g this morning of Sweetshop. Grind size was around 18 on the Niche. Poured pretty well, potentially a little slow (so may up the grind size by one tomorrow to 19) but was a pretty good first try.

Will report back tomorrow with my findings and maybe a video of the shot pour!


----------

